# Just watched a very disturbing refining video



## Johnny5 (May 23, 2020)

Actually I shouldn't have described it as a refining video, it's more like........ Well I don't really know what to call it.
But one thing is for sure, someone needs to stop this guy and fast. He's on one of my Facebook pages, and claims to have several pounds of rhodium ( I'll wait for you to stop laughing).

He has a few other videos, and a quick summary is that they are all roughly on the same intellect level. 
Here's the video, have fun.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ltSi9WMXWVc
His other videos- https://m.youtube.com/channel/UChnI7gxO6BqkNjsPVKD_K1w/videos


----------



## galenrog (May 23, 2020)

There is another YouTube channel I will NOT subscribe to.

Time for Dutch Bros. And lunch at Mo’s.


----------



## Johnny5 (May 23, 2020)

galenrog said:


> There is another YouTube channel I will NOT subscribe to.
> 
> Time for Dutch Bros. And lunch at Mo’s.



I really wanted to post the thread from Facebook, but I think it would "muddy" up the situation. But it's comical to watch the FB members trying to educate this young man, and then the members that bash the people trying to educate him. I believe I'm the only one that hasn't been bashed yet in the thread, but I'm sure it's coming soon. I watched a couple of his other videos, and just sat here shaking my head in disbelief. I can honestly say, I am amazed that he hasn't killed himself yet.


----------



## jimdoc (May 23, 2020)

Johnny5 said:


> I can honestly say, I am amazed that he hasn't killed himself yet.



I don't think he will post that video.


----------



## stella polaris (May 24, 2020)

"I'm not trying to be completely anonymous" :lol: 

Well, at least he had some type of gloves on. But for a moment one of the films was looking like one of those Syrian Jihad terrorist gopros, when the owner got shot. I was thinking that he went down when only the sky were to be seen.


----------



## nickvc (May 24, 2020)

Sounds like he was working next to the road and a busy one at that, I’m guessing he hasn’t had much success so far and the hole he had dug was to pour the toxic waste into and then simply fill it in


----------



## Johnny5 (May 25, 2020)

This young man from the videos posted a picture on facebook of him holding a rather large rock in one hand, and he stated it was rhodium ore. Based on a couple of other posts I had read from him, I thought he was insinuating that it was pure rhodium, so I explained that I was positive it was not pure, and why I thought that. Now I do not refine rhodium, so I will let you guys dissect his reply.
This was his reply:


----------



## Johnny5 (May 25, 2020)

.
.
And for reference, here are pictures of the rock, "before and after the nitric baths"
.
.
.


----------



## jarlowski1 (May 25, 2020)

I believe Rhodium resists aqua regia pretty strongly and would explain why he would have had to leave it in for 2 months to get it to fully dissolve, but you can overcome this if you reflux the solution. In his case it would probably take a week on reflux. The rest of the process I don't know.


----------



## Starting out (Oct 24, 2021)

Johnny5 said:


> Actually I shouldn't have described it as a refining video, it's more like........ Well I don't really know what to call it.
> But one thing is for sure, someone needs to stop this guy and fast. He's on one of my Facebook pages, and claims to have several pounds of rhodium ( I'll wait for you to stop laughing).
> 
> He has a few other videos, and a quick summary is that they are all roughly on the same intellect level.
> ...



I really want to watch these now but it seems the videos have been removed or access has been restricted. I'll have to be content just reading the comments


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2021)

Content yourself with America's Funniest Home Videos.

We have a local presumed (former?) user of illicit substances who keeps showing up with rhodium ore "rocks" even though we don't buy anything off the public, whatsoever. 

The problem with these poor fellows is that they lack education and blindly believe an XRF reading off of a handheld analyzer to be higher than the gospel and more trusted than common sense. 

Is there rhodium in the stuff they bring? Sure, perhaps at part per quadrillion levels. Is there and economically significant amount worth even testing for? Hell no. It's worse than pissing in the wind.
When I say this, they get offended because, "how would you know unless you test it". Well, I've been doing this long enough to "know it when I see it" (sorry Justice Potter Stewart). Moreover, if I don't want to work it up because on a first approximation it's consistent with steel mill slag dug out of some industrial property where the finder of said object was almost certainly more actively engaged in urban copper mining, then I shouldn't have to analyze it.


----------



## orvi (Dec 6, 2021)

persuading somebody without basic knowledge on the subject in 21.century is tough business  unhealthy percent of today people somewhat tend to rely on some "miracles" or hidden treasures, which, by "mistake or ignorace" were unnoticed by skilled, experienced and well prepared professionals.
i have completely opposite wiew on this, because i am active research scientist. you get some ideas, sometimes very expeditious ones. i know very well that feeling you finally got it, discovered something worth publishing, spending your precious time on... and when you quick-search it in the databases, you find with great dismay that some folks 10 years ago have done exactly what you thought about 
i have got used to it as is, everytime that happen to me again, less it hurt my confidence. at least, it tells me my thinking is competent, pointing at the right direction  and proving me that i am not the best scientist on the field 
many people arent used to this. after the "miraculous" discovery of something of "great value", people tend to stick to it, uncritically thinking about assumed importance of the discovery. and when they are confronted with knowledge, proofing and professional insight on subject, they are reluctant to accept the bitter truth.
year to year, i register more and more of these individuals, blindfolded to the expert opinion.
and im slowly getting used to it


----------

